
Loop – Interest based social network - LoopBadge
http://www.loopus.com
======
LoopBadge
Loop is a social media platform that cultivates communities of like-minded
individuals and provides users with engaging content through the use of
behavior-based badges. Checkin-in at your favorite locations and earn badges
while and pursuing your interest and hobbies. Unlock, level-up, and evolve
Badges to show-off your real life interests and achievements.Make meaningful
relationships with people around you.

------
eagles19852017
Is the differentiating factor between Loop and Swarm the ability to meet
people outside of your current network who share the same interests and
hobbies? Fwiw, I got a 404 error when I clicked Introduction at the top. But
this looks interesting.

~~~
LoopBadge
Yes, but it's not the only differentiating factor. I think the main difference
is that Loop is an interest-based social networking media platform. Swarm is
the "check-in" app. Since most interest and hobbies require you to go to a
location and thus check-in makes sense. However, we(loop) have a couple of
tricks up our sleeves to capture a person's interest and hobbies beyond just
checking in. ;).We also have a focus on building communities around interest
and hobbies.. btw, we still working on our website. Thanks for the feedback

------
a13n
Have you heard of the horrible disease called lupus? Consider changing your
URL.

~~~
LoopBadge
hahaha... Yes. we realized that. We are working on that. What you think of the
app though?

